# قالوا.............



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2008)

*:66:*
*قالوا الآباء عن التوبة والإعتراف :*​ 

** الاعتراف هو استبدال شهوة بشهوة أخري ؛ من شهوة محبة العالم الي شهوة محبة المسيح ومحبة الفضيلة ومحبة خلاص النفوس .*

** الاعتراف ليس مجرد حزن علي الخطية أو ندامة أو عملية تهدئة للضمير أو تنفيس عن مشاكل مكبوته أو مجرد تذكر للخطايا وإحصاء لها ؛ لكنه رغبة أكيده في عشره الله وكراهية تامة للخطية وليس مجرد تركها ومحبة الله .*

** التوبة هي اقتناع قلبي بالخطأ وأن أدين نفسي واحكم عليها .*

** التوبة عدم يأس وعدم الاحساس بنير الخطايا وعبئها الثقيل بل الشعور بأن الله يحملها كلها ويغسل الخاطئ فيبيض اكثر من الثلج .*

**التوبة تحتاج الي اتضاع قلب فالذي يدافع باستمرار عن أخطائه ويبرر تصرفاته  وأقواله هو إنسان غير تائب ويمنعه كبرياؤه عن التوبة .*

** التوبة هي شعور بعمل النعمة في الإنسان فتغير افكاره ومعاييره وسلوكياته .*

**** اجعل دائما قلبك يعيش في اتضاع لكي يشعر بفرحة التوبه والنعمة التي تعمل من خلال سر التوبة والاعتراف .*
:94::94:​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## فادية (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

موضوع  جميل  قوي  
تسلم الايدين​


----------



## fredyyy (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

*إرميا  31 : 18 *

*..... تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي. *

*لوقا  18 : 14 *

*أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا نَزَلَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ مُبَرَّراً دُونَ ذَاكَ *
*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعُ وَمَنْ يَضَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعُ*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

موضوع جميل جدا يا فينا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسي يا سامح وشكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا قمر ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 
*انتي اللي قمر المنتدي وشكرا لتشجيعك لي*
:new8:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي
> 
> 
> تسلم الايدين​


*اشكرك علي مرورك وتشجيعك*
:new8:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



fredyyy قال:


> *إرميا 31 : 18 *​
> 
> *..... تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي. *​
> *لوقا 18 : 14 *​
> ...


 
*شكرا ليك فريدي علي مرورك شرفت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فينا ربنا يعوضك


 
*ميرسي علي قمر حياتي علي تشجيعك انا اجي جنبك ايه بس*
:new8:


----------



## mina1 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



mina1 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااا​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسي يا مينا علي مرورك*​


----------



## sparrow (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

اقوال جميله اووي يا نيفين
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



sparrow قال:


> اقوال جميله اووي يا نيفين
> شكرا لتعبك
> ربنا يباركك


 

اعتذر علي التاخير في الرد
وميرسي سبارو لمرورك العطر

وربا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

*ميرسى يا قمر
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

موضوع جميل
نيفين رمزى
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> *موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك نورتي الموضوع
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> نيفين رمزى
> 
> مودتى​


 
ربنا يخليك يا وليم
ميرسي علي مرورك نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## خالد عليان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

الاعتراف هو جنة النفس والسعادة الواعدة وهو الطريق الذى يخشاه الشيطان ويضلنا عن بلوغه.
اما التوبة فهى ذلك النور الساطع بالخير فى ظلام خطايا الحياة.
ما بعرف شو ممكن اقلك لكن تحية واخلاص دائم للمتجددة ولصاحبة الحكم وشكرا جزيلا واوف اوف .


----------



## خالد عليان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

ايميلى هو: khaled_dangerous********.com


----------



## خالد عليان (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

hotmail


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*




خالد عليان قال:


> ايميلى هو: khaled_dangerous********.com


 

يا اخ خالد هذا المنتدي ليس للتعارف واعتقد انك عارف المنتدي خاص بيه كويس وافر بقي تعليقاتك وايميلتك لاصحاب التسليه
ولكن هذا المنتدي لكي نتعرف فقط علي رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
وانا متاكده انك متعرفش مين هو رب المجد اشكرك علي التعليق
ولكن لو رايت اي تعليق سخيف منك مرة اخري سوف ابلغ الادارة لكي تتصرف في هذا الموضوع


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

*ياربى
انا احترت فى انى اصف جمال مواضيعك 
بجد ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك وتقدميلنا اكتر 
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ياربى​*
> *انا احترت فى انى اصف جمال مواضيعك *
> *بجد ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك وتقدميلنا اكتر *​


 

ربنا يخيليك انا اجاي ايه بس جانبك وجانب باقي الاعضاء اللي مواضعهم مالهاش حل بجد من روعتها
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## خالد عليان (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

انا اسف كثيرا ولحن حزين قد جاء منى اليكم فاقبلوه انه الانسان يخطىء فيستقفر وشكرا.
اقصد يستغفر انا لا اريد التسلية سامحونى .


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



خالد عليان قال:


> انا اسف كثيرا ولحن حزين قد جاء منى اليكم فاقبلوه انه الانسان يخطىء فيستقفر وشكرا.
> اقصد يستغفر انا لا اريد التسلية سامحونى .


 

مش مهم ان الانسان يشعر بخطأه فقط
وإنما الاهم هو ان لا يكرر الخطأ مرة أخري
واعتقد اننا نقدر نعرف كويس اذا كان الشخص اللي بيرد علينا بيتسلي ولا لا​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*

ممممممممم
واضح ان (خالد الخطير) مش شايف غير مواضيعك انتى بس يا نيفين :t9:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قالوا.............*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ممممممممم
> واضح ان (خالد الخطير) مش شايف غير مواضيعك انتى بس يا نيفين :t9:


 

اشكر ربنا انه بيساعدنا علي كشف حيل ابليس والاعبيه
ولكن ثق تماما ان نفعل ونرد عند الازوم
واننا مسنودين بالقوة لاننا ابناء الملك القوي
واشكرك اخي علي مرورك وتعليقك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مايو 2008)

الله يا نفين اقوال جميلة فعلا

وياريت كلنا نقدر نستفيد منها ونحسها في حياتنا بالتطبيق العملي

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قالوا.............*



Coptic Man قال:


> الله يا نفين اقوال جميلة فعلا
> 
> وياريت كلنا نقدر نستفيد منها ونحسها في حياتنا بالتطبيق العملي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


 

الهي انت القادر ان تثبت كلماتك في قلوبنا
 لكي نستفيد منها وننفذها في حياتنا
لكي نحيا كما تريد انت لنا

ميرسي ليك مينا نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------

